# Basketball gifs



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

dont know if this has been done before...
I got a bunch--feel free to add

top 5

1.
jordan over ewing


2.
kobe over howard


3.
lebron over d.jones



4.
tmac over bradley



5.
shaq over whoever


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

the famous "best dunk ever"






















embarrassing


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Lebron on west










Lebron on jones again..


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
the answer


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

o man u gotta find out who got owned in the shaq gif cuz that was just too ****ing hilarious. 

and my other fav is lebron over d.jones. a dunk jones will never forget in his lifetime. i laffed till i cried.


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

T-Mac!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i believe thats chris dudley, that shaq is owning in that gif


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

his airness









































http://imgserv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/4041685_gif jordan over ******.gif


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Vince-sanity

































just nasty nasty nasty















































DANG TIMMY!!


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

.
.

.
Kobe the case



















franchise should have known better!!
























































 Gotcha dirk!















 LOL Hahahaha Bowen is a bum!









LOL watch J.O. leave the scene ..he knows what time it is


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

.
.
.
.
BD!!
yikes

















franchise


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

just one pic....


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

I loved this one from last years playoffs
Boris
2 hands
on Dirk!!


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

oops


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

FlyingBulls said:


>




link is censored

replace **** with what would be piece of _ _ _ _


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

poor shawn


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Where did you get all of these from?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LOL Chris Dudley picked up the basketball and chucked at Shaq who was already at halfcourt and hit him square in the back... yet Dudley couldn't hit a Free throw to save his life.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

FlyingBulls said:


> dont know if this has been done before...
> I got a bunch--feel free to add
> 
> top 5
> ...


It's a travel.



> 2.
> kobe over howard
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't contest the shot.



> 4.
> tmac over bradley
> 
> 5.
> shaq over whoever


Everybody dunks on Shawn. And Shaq dunks on everybody.


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow!! You didnt like those LMAO!!
Jordan traveling? LOL!! how un-american!! gotta be a new yorker
Maybe the carter over duncan was a contender for top 5...
kobe over whoever (but then you complain "Kobe dunks on everyone")...

heres a sick 5 more..
1. Dwade dunks ON Jermaine

.
.
.WHAT?

2. Ivo from Georgetown!!

..
.
.
he's little so it looks cool

3. this guy clowns noch

.
.
.
contended!!

4. Some loser dunks on Big Ben


.
.
.
just cuz its on ben

5. Grant Hill crossover and the usual facial on Mourning

.
.
.
I know "everyone dunks on zo"


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

The most amazing thing about the Carter gif is that both Vince and GP have hair.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Can anyone get that dunk by D Miles from Odom back when they were clips.


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

.
.
.
good dunk





.
.
.
.
.celebration was hilarious


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont have any Darius Miles.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Having anymore Ai ones?


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Got any of Dirk Nowitzki?


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

only got 2 of dirk and they are both of him getting dunked by Kobe and Boris diaw (other page)
I dont have many pics on him either---he doesnt dunk on many people



















.
.
.
.



...if anyone has other good pics/gif please feel free to add


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

FlyingBulls said:


> .


Nice HD gif.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

FlyingBulls said:


> Wow!! You didnt like those LMAO!!
> Jordan traveling? LOL!! how un-american!! gotta be a new yorker


What are you laughing about, Happy Boy? That's a blatant travel!


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Im laughing that anyone still has the nerve to complain about it. It was one play out of a decade of dominating! Travel or not--he posterized Ewing (who didnt?)If I was a new york sportsfan, id be pretty moody too. You can have the World Series since the white sox arent around...and we'll see you Nov 12th when the Bears come stomp the life out of the giants and make sweet love to the jets offensive line the week after that. Good luck with lazy Eddie Curry too!!


this was an offensive foul, yet still made for quite a poster


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Travel? 

NO!! Ewing CLOWNED as usuall!
Dunked on and pushed down and stood over!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Flyingbulls.. BTW do you make these?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

FlyingBulls said:


> Travel?
> 
> NO!! Ewing CLOWNED as usuall!
> Dunked on and pushed down and stood over!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!


This is one of the best dunks have seen in my life. Lol and him pushing him of after is just plain awesome


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

FlyingBulls said:


> Im laughing that anyone still has the nerve to complain about it. It was one play out of a decade of dominating! Travel or not--he posterized Ewing (who didnt?)If I was a new york sportsfan, id be pretty moody too. You can have the World Series since the white sox arent around...and we'll see you Nov 12th when the Bears come stomp the life out of the giants and make sweet love to the jets offensive line the week after that. Good luck with lazy Eddie Curry too!!
> 
> 
> this was an offensive foul, yet still made for quite a poster


Oh, young grasshopper, you are way above your head on this one...

First of all, eager bunny, i am not a Knicks fan. As a matter of fact, i kinda loathe the franchise.
Second: i don't care if Baron Davis comes running full court holding the ball in his hand and then dunks, 380-style on Yao Ming. It's a travel just the same.

Jordon had many (MANY) great dunks on people. I just wish peeps stop posting one where he (AGAIN) makes ref swallow thier whistles (sp?)...


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Naw...I didnt make them, i found a bunch at a few different websites
I would like to learn how to make them.



















here..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

FlyingBulls said:


> Naw...I didnt make them, i found a bunch at a few different websites
> I would like to learn how to make them.


*Scottie Pippen is the ugliest man ever to play the game of basketball. Please refrain to put other pictures....*


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> *Scottie Pippen is the ugliest man ever to play the game of basketball. Please refrain to put other pictures....*


what about Chris Kaman?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

FlyingBulls said:


> Naw...I didnt make them, i found a bunch at a few different websites
> I would like to learn how to make them.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because MJ was there. He was barely even involved in this dunk.


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Scotties the man--I dont care how ugly he is!!

 thats just rude!!


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

Amare

.
.
/.
.
.
thats dirty!! then smiles in the camera


----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## FlyingBulls (Sep 29, 2006)

DWade























REJECTED!!


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

n e Cwebb?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

OK, 5 best here:

Vince over ..tall dude. That dunk never gets old and is still freakin unbelievable.

Kobe vs. Timberwolves. That dunk is flat-out sick. Just sick. The guy looks like he is flying.

Jordan over Ewing - you don't realize how powerful that dunk is until you see it in slow motion, especially from the reverse angle.

Pippen over Ewing - Pippen was a beast. The guy would bully you on the defensive end, then cram it right down your throat, JUST like Jordan. That dunk on Ewing is so awesome.

Snyder over Wafer - That dunk was awesome. The people of OK City deserve their own team. What great fans. That place went nuts after that dunk, mostly because it was freakin awesome.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow i am still impressed what AI can do on a daily basis. the man has mad hops for being just barely over 6'0"


----------

